# How to shop for cigars on line



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Or at least how I do it. 

First there is a little set up to be accomplished.

Establish a list of good on line dealers and add them to your favorites. I use the following:

www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com/store

Next I search each website for there current offers and write down the ones that appeal to me.

I evaluate the offers by first going to cigar cyclopedia.com and use the comparison shopper to see if it is really a good deal. Sometimes the price offered is not as good as other vendors or is just a minor price reduction.

When the list is narrowed down to a few best buys, I will review ratings from top25cigar, cigarinsider (on cigar aficionado's website) and of course clubstogie.

The results of my search today came up with three potential purchases:

Atlantic Cigar: CAO Crillo Mancha $99.00 for a box of 20.

CI: 10 Graycliff Profesional Presdente & 10 Gurkahs Legend Toro $139.95, comes in a nice jar.

JR: Quintero Churchill EMS $63.95 for a box of 20

Really like the Quintero and the price is very good, so that is my purchase this time!

I also subscribe to all the email notifications the vendors offer. This notifies me when good deals are offered. About 50% of my purchases are from the email offers. I use the same process to evaluate the deal prior to purchase.

So that's it!

Everyone have a happy holiday and a great and safe New Year!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

You saved me a post. thanks for sharing your wisdom on this subject. :tu


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you very much, I am very new at the internet purchasing and you have several sites I have not visited before. I am sure my girlfriend will thank you :r:mn


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

and when you read the cigar description on the sites, believe every word

if they say it has a creamy butteriness followed by some mellow peppery spice mixed with black cherry and leather, they're probably right


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Every noob needs to read this - great post - it saddens me when I see someone spend $200 for a box that can be had elsewhere for $150 with freebies - that's an extra $50 that could go for even MORE sticks. A little research can save you a truckload overtime.:ss


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

What? Not Thompson?


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

duhman said:


> What? Not Thompson?


:r:r:r

I noticed those Quintero's last night too. Seems like a great price.


----------



## bigben (Nov 25, 2007)

Sticky if for nothing else the links?


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

duhman said:


> What? Not Thompson?


Lew at JR had some descriptions that were just as creative as well as very creative stories about how he obtained certain cigars.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice post! This is a site I like to use for comparison shopping too, and is one worth a bookmark:

http://club.cigarprice.com/index.htm :cb


----------



## ElkTwin (Aug 14, 2004)

Now can someone repost the formula for how much you have to spend on your wife to keep her happy?


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Brilliant system! Great post - thanks for sharing!!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

This is one of my favorite resources: http://www.cigarcyclopedia.com/comparisonshopper/



> Our Comparison Shopper for cigars sold in the U.S. lists the best cigar prices offered by ten of the lowest-priced online retailers in the country, based primarily on our National Retailer Rankings, now updated for 2006. Please be patient; this is a giant cigar price comparison spreadsheet of more than 3 Mb in size, so it will take 60-90 seconds to load! The money you save will be worth it!


They also have similar information for other types of cigars 

edit: see mentioned in first post.


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice thread. Also try these. I'm looking to buy some Padron 1964 Anniversary smokes and they so far these two have the lowest prices. Also, you can get free shipping on the singles at tampa humidor.

www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com

I also believe that cigar express is offering a 10% discount on singles if you mention the blowing smoke podcast which is a podcast I listen too.
Hope someone found this useful.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Very good idea. :tu


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

MarkinCA said:


> Nice post! This is a site I like to use for comparison shopping too, and is one worth a bookmark:
> 
> http://club.cigarprice.com/index.htm :cb


Thanks! Have not seen this one before, added it you my favorites.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Excellent Info! I'm new at buying cigars online and didn't know about some of the sources you listed. I've also found cigarbid to be a good source if you do your research well and use autobid to set the upper limit.


----------



## hdroadking-cl (Mar 17, 2006)

once you have done this for a while, you'll tend to know who has the best deals on a consistant basis. the big dealers will sometimes have good specials and carry lots of brands. you need to know about how they ship and how they take care of problems, if there are any. 
when you have a go to smoke, or a brand you buy on a regular basis, it can be to your advantage to know some smaller dealers as well. kind of like having a rapport with a b&m so that when he has something he knows you'll like, he'll make sure to take care of you. 
i like tatuajes, and i use www.newhavanacigars.com for buying those. i know they have a good supply and will always have a competitive price and shipping is first class.
just my experience from having done this for a few years.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Here is my purchase. Arrived with no problems even over Christmas! The people at JR do a fine job shipping and packaging their products.



Will post a review shortly.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

bigben said:


> Sticky if for nothing else the links?


There is a "sticky" called Vendor Links in the Questions-Cigars Sub-Forum.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7550

Doesn't look like it's been updated in awhile though. Perhaps someone will "tackle that task" ...put in all the additional vendors...and then ask a mod. to add all the updated links to the first post.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for the concept. I added 3 vendors I didn't have before reading, not to mention your method!

:tu


----------



## Bones (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you for the tips, when I start ordering online I will put this to use.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*Great information and thanks for the post. *


----------



## acruce (Dec 29, 2007)

ca21455 said:


> Or at least how I do it.
> 
> First there is a little set up to be accomplished.
> 
> ...


www.cigartycoon.com has good prices and a wide selection:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice thread I added 2 vendors to my list keep the list growing !!:tu


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments and suggestions!

Here is an update on the list:

My favorites:

www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com/store

Posted suggestions:

www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com

Some others I have had good luck with:

www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com

Daily specials:

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com

And of course the devil site!

www.cigarbid.com

Places to check prices:

http://www.cigarcyclopedia.com/comparisonshopper/
http://club.cigarprice.com/index.htm

Happy shoping!

Blake,

Thanks for the suggestion to update the sticky. I will work on it.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

ca21455 said:


> Thanks for all the comments and suggestions!
> 
> Here is an update on the list:
> 
> ...


Add this one under daily specials:

http://www.todayscigar.com/store/index/


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

bigben said:


> Sticky if for nothing else the links?


I fully concur....should be a sticky thread as this has caused me to browse all sites at once, comparing and shopping all morning long. Thanks for making me "save" money all the while breaking my bank account! :2

JWR


----------



## Bones (Dec 24, 2007)

AuburnFan1980 said:


> Thanks for making me "save" money all the while breaking my bank account! :2
> 
> JWR


:r


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Updated list:

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com/store
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings*

www.cigarcyclopedia.com/comparisonshopper/
www.club.cigarprice.com

Happy shopping!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Updated list: Added the Black Cat Cigar Company. Has good selection and decent prices

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com/store
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings*

www.cigarcyclopedia.com/comparisonshopper/
www.club.cigarprice.com

Happy shopping!


----------



## joshtpa (Dec 19, 2007)

I have used neptune cigars a few times and they work well.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Added Neptune Cigars to Posted Suggestions.

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com/store
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings*

www.cigarcyclopedia.com/comparisonshopper/
www.club.cigarprice.com

Happy shopping!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*Cigarcyclopedia* has updated their site and the link to the Price Comparison chart has changed, but it will be redirected to the homepage if the old link is used.

The new price comparison page is now a PDF (utilizing Adobe Acrobat) with a date at the top indicating when the prices where last checked... it loads much quicker. :tu

Here is the new *Comparison Shopper* page
http://www.cigarcyclopedia.com/webapp/content/view/944/48/
from this page you will need to select the Comparison Shopper link within the text of the _*U.S. Comparison Shopper:*_ paragraph.

Enjoy.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks- I think! :ss Actually, one place I have used with pleasure is :

http://www.seriouscigars.com/


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Added Serious Cigars to Posted Suggestions. Updated Comparison Shopper link.

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com/store
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings*

www.club.cigarprice.com
http://www.cigarcyclopedia.com/webap...t/view/944/48/
from this page you will need to select the Comparison Shopper link within the text of the _*U.S. Comparison Shopper:*_ paragraph.

Happy shopping!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Added Arnolds Tabbacco Shop to my list. Have had good luck with them on several orders.

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.arnoldstobacco.com
www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com/store
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings*

www.club.cigarprice.com
http://www.cigarcyclopedia.com/webap...t/view/944/48/
from this page you will need to select the Comparison Shopper link within the text of the _*U.S. Comparison Shopper:*_ paragraph.

Happy shopping!


----------



## Joe (Mar 31, 2004)

The thing i dont understand how are the prices so far off i just bought a box of sancho panza escudero from bighumidor.com for 52.95 with shipping and thompson has them for 95.00 before shipping thats way the more places you research the better, for 5 packs i think cigar bid is the best .


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Joe said:


> The thing i dont understand how are the prices so far off i just bought a box of sancho panza escudero from bighumidor.com for 52.95 with shipping and thompson has them for 95.00 before shipping thats way the more places you research the better, for 5 packs i think cigar bid is the best .


Ya'll ain't from around here, are you pardner?  Otherwise, you'd know that Thompsons is the true "devil site".

Thompsons generally have high prices except for their "house" brands. And, unless someone has ripped out your olfactory system, you probably don't want to try them The other thing a lot of people have against Thompsons is they're like a stray dog you've fed---real hard to get rid of. They don't have many gold stars for good customer service, either.

WyoBob


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Added some sites that provide reviews.

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.arnoldstobacco.com
www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com/store
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings*

www.club.cigarprice.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com

*Review Sites:*

www.top25cigar.com
www.cigaraficionado.com
www.cigar-review.com
www.smokemag.com
www.cigar-magazine.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Added some humidor sites.

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.arnoldstobacco.com
www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com/store
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites:*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings:*

www.club.cigarprice.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com

*Review Sites:*

www.top25cigar.com
www.cigaraficionado.com
www.cigar-review.com
www.smokemag.com
www.cigar-magazine.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com

*Humidors: (First two I highly recommend)*

www.aristocrathumidors.com
www.cheaphumidors.com
www.humidor-guide.com
www.cigarhumidors-online.com
www.humidorvault.com
www.cigarhumidorstore.com
www.humidorswholesaler.com


----------



## netprophet21 (Dec 12, 2007)

just wanted to say thanks to ca21455 for compiling the list of vendors for us! :cb


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Need to correct a major omission and add an accessories category for Cigarmony.com. By far the best service on the net!

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.arnoldstobacco.com
www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com/store
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites:*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings:*

www.club.cigarprice.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com

*Review Sites:*

www.top25cigar.com
www.cigaraficionado.com
www.cigar-review.com
www.smokemag.com
www.cigar-magazine.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com

*Accessories:*

www.cigarmony.com

*Humidors: (First two I highly recommend)*

www.aristocrathumidors.com
www.cheaphumidors.com
www.humidor-guide.com
www.cigarhumidors-online.com
www.humidorvault.com
www.cigarhumidorstore.com
www.humidorswholesaler.com


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Don't forget Dave at Heartfelt and Ron at Cigar solutions! 
Two more fine gorillas to do business with.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

CA21455, nice compilation of web sites. Keep it up...:cb


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Would there be any interest in posting manufacturers? I find it useful. Here is a list of a few of the ones I have.

*Manufacturers*

http://www.davidoff.com/davidoff/
http://www.caocigars.com/
http://www.avo.com/homepage.htm
http://www.ghcigars.com/
http://www.olivacigar.com/
http://www.torano.com/
http://www.illusionecigars.com/
http://www.cigarsofbrazil.com/
http://www.padillacigars.com/
http://www.laflordominicana.com/
http://www.gurkhacigars.com/
http://www.padron.com/
http://www.felipegregorio.com/
http://www.santaclarapuros.com/en/
http://www.shop.blackpearlcigars.com/main.sc
http://www.natsherman.com/
http://www.drewestate.com/


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Added manufacturers (thanks tzaddi) and friends of CS, Heartfelt & Cigar Solutions (thanks glking)

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.arnoldstobacco.com
www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com/store
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites:*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings:*

www.club.cigarprice.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com

*Review Sites:*

www.top25cigar.com
www.cigaraficionado.com
www.cigar-review.com
www.smokemag.com
www.cigar-magazine.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com

*Accessories:*

www.cigarmony.com
www.heartfeltindustries.com
www.cigarsolutions.com

*Humidors: (First two I highly recommend)*

www.aristocrathumidors.com
www.cheaphumidors.com
www.humidor-guide.com
www.cigarhumidors-online.com
www.humidorvault.com
www.cigarhumidorstore.com
www.humidorswholesaler.com

*Manufacturers:*

www.davidoff.com
www.caocigars.com
www.avo.com
www.ghcigars.com
www.olivacigar.com
www.torano.com
www.illusionecigars.com
www.cigarsofbrazil.com
www.padillacigars.com
www.laflordominicana.com
www.gurkhacigars.com
www.padron.com
www.felipegregorio.com
www.santaclarapuros.com
www.shop.blackpearlcigars.com
www.natsherman.com
www.drewestate.com


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

How about adding Taboo Cigars :ss

http://www.taboocigars.com


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Taboo Cigars added. Thanks gnukfu!

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.arnoldstobacco.com
www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com/store
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com 
www.taboocigars.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites:*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings:*

www.club.cigarprice.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com

*Review Sites:*

www.top25cigar.com
www.cigaraficionado.com
www.cigar-review.com
www.smokemag.com
www.cigar-magazine.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com

*Accessories:*

www.cigarmony.com
www.heartfeltindustries.com
www.cigarsolutions.com

*Humidors: (First two I highly recommend)*

www.aristocrathumidors.com
www.cheaphumidors.com
www.humidor-guide.com
www.cigarhumidors-online.com
www.humidorvault.com
www.cigarhumidorstore.com
www.humidorswholesaler.com

*Manufacturers:*

www.davidoff.com
www.caocigars.com
www.avo.com
www.ghcigars.com
www.olivacigar.com
www.torano.com
www.illusionecigars.com
www.cigarsofbrazil.com
www.padillacigars.com
www.laflordominicana.com
www.gurkhacigars.com
www.padron.com
www.felipegregorio.com
www.santaclarapuros.com
www.shop.blackpearlcigars.com
www.natsherman.com
www.drewestate.com


----------



## l0venpeace (Oct 5, 2007)

Some other resources to price compare: pricegrabber.com and pronto.com. Plus, just typing the cigar you want to buy in google will bring up a price comparison, lowest to highest, right above the natural search results.

And, please add my website to your suggested retailers list! www.fumeeworld.com


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Some additions reccomended by l0venpeace, fumeeworld, pricegrabber and pronto thanks!

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.arnoldstobacco.com
www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com/store
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.fumeeworld.com
www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com 
www.taboocigars.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites:*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings:*

www.club.cigarprice.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.pricegrabber.com
www.pronto.com

*Review Sites:*

www.top25cigar.com
www.cigaraficionado.com
www.cigar-review.com
www.smokemag.com
www.cigar-magazine.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com

*Accessories:*

www.cigarmony.com
www.heartfeltindustries.com
www.cigarsolutions.com

*Humidors: (First two I highly recommend)*

www.aristocrathumidors.com
www.cheaphumidors.com
www.humidor-guide.com
www.cigarhumidors-online.com
www.humidorvault.com
www.cigarhumidorstore.com
www.humidorswholesaler.com

*Manufacturers:*

www.davidoff.com
www.caocigars.com
www.avo.com
www.ghcigars.com
www.olivacigar.com
www.torano.com
www.illusionecigars.com
www.cigarsofbrazil.com
www.padillacigars.com
www.laflordominicana.com
www.gurkhacigars.com
www.padron.com
www.felipegregorio.com
www.santaclarapuros.com
www.shop.blackpearlcigars.com
www.natsherman.com
www.drewestate.com


----------



## iioiooioo (Jan 20, 2008)

I added another price comparison site, Cigar Spider (http://cigars.iioiooioo.com)

Nice thread, BTW. Thanks!
* 
Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.arnoldstobacco.com
www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com/store
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings*

http://cigars.iioiooioo.com
www.club.cigarprice.com
http://www.cigarcyclopedia.com/webap...t/view/944/48/


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks, I added a bunch of your links to my bookmarks! :tu


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Added Cigar Spider for price checks thanks iioiooioo!

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.arnoldstobacco.com
www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com/store
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.fumeeworld.com
www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com 
www.taboocigars.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites:*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings:*

www.club.cigarprice.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.pricegrabber.com
www.pronto.com
www.cigars.iioiooioo.com

*Magazine and Review Sites:*

www.top25cigar.com
www.cigaraficionado.com
www.cigar-review.com
www.smokemag.com
www.cigar-magazine.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com

*Accessories:*

www.cigarmony.com
www.heartfeltindustries.com
www.cigarsolutions.com

*Humidors: (First two I highly recommend)*

www.aristocrathumidors.com
www.cheaphumidors.com
www.humidor-guide.com
www.cigarhumidors-online.com
www.humidorvault.com
www.cigarhumidorstore.com
www.humidorswholesaler.com

*Manufacturers:*

www.davidoff.com
www.caocigars.com
www.avo.com
www.ghcigars.com
www.olivacigar.com
www.torano.com
www.illusionecigars.com
www.cigarsofbrazil.com
www.padillacigars.com
www.laflordominicana.com
www.gurkhacigars.com
www.padron.com
www.felipegregorio.com
www.santaclarapuros.com
www.shop.blackpearlcigars.com
www.natsherman.com
www.drewestate.com


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Added Bucanero (great cigars), 800 numbers and lists for manufacturers.

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.arnoldstobacco.com
www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com/store
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.fumeeworld.com
www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com 
www.taboocigars.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites:*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings:*

www.club.cigarprice.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.pricegrabber.com
www.pronto.com
www.cigars.iioiooioo.com

*Magazine and Review Sites:*

www.top25cigar.com
www.cigaraficionado.com
www.cigar-review.com
www.smokemag.com
www.cigar-magazine.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com

*Accessories:*

www.cigarmony.com
www.heartfeltindustries.com
www.cigarsolutions.com

*Humidors: (First two I highly recommend)*

www.aristocrathumidors.com
www.cheaphumidors.com
www.humidor-guide.com
www.cigarhumidors-online.com
www.humidorvault.com
www.cigarhumidorstore.com
www.humidorswholesaler.com

*Manufacturers:*

www.davidoff.com
www.caocigars.com
www.avo.com
www.ghcigars.com
www.olivacigar.com
www.torano.com
www.illusionecigars.com
www.cigarsofbrazil.com
www.padillacigars.com
www.laflordominicana.com
www.gurkhacigars.com
www.padron.com
www.felipegregorio.com
www.santaclarapuros.com
www.shop.blackpearlcigars.com
www.natsherman.com
www.drewestate.com
www.bucanerocigars.com 

<O800 list of retailers, distributors and manufacturers
www.cigargroup.com/cigar800.htm
</O
Manufacturer and Distributor list
www.cigargroup.com/weblist/man.htm


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Added a bunch of sites under Magazines and Information.

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.arnoldstobacco.com
www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com/store
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.fumeeworld.com
www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com 
www.taboocigars.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites:*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings:*

www.club.cigarprice.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.pricegrabber.com
www.pronto.com
www.cigars.iioiooioo.com

*Magazine, Information and Review Sites:*

www.top25cigar.com
www.cigaraficionado.com
www.cigar-review.com
www.smokemag.com
www.cigar-magazine.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigarenvy.com
www.cigaradvisor.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.cigarblog101.com
www.cigarintel.com
www.cigarjack.net
www.cigarfan.wordpress.com
www.stogiefresh.com

*Accessories:*

www.cigarmony.com
www.heartfeltindustries.com
www.cigarsolutions.com

*Humidors: (First two I highly recommend)*

www.aristocrathumidors.com
www.cheaphumidors.com
www.humidor-guide.com
www.cigarhumidors-online.com
www.humidorvault.com
www.cigarhumidorstore.com
www.humidorswholesaler.com

*Manufacturers:*

www.davidoff.com
www.caocigars.com
www.avo.com
www.ghcigars.com
www.olivacigar.com
www.torano.com
www.illusionecigars.com
www.cigarsofbrazil.com
www.padillacigars.com
www.laflordominicana.com
www.gurkhacigars.com
www.padron.com
www.felipegregorio.com
www.santaclarapuros.com
www.shop.blackpearlcigars.com
www.natsherman.com
www.drewestate.com
www.bucanerocigars.com 

<O*800 Numbers for Retailers, Distributors & Manufacturers*

www.cigargroup.com/cigar800.htm

*Manufacturer and Distributor List*

www.cigargroup.com/weblist/man.htm


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Thought that I would add what I could to this most excellent list of resources:

Vendors:

www.abccigars.com
www.ljperetti.com
www.mrbundles.com
www.rockyscigars.com

Accessories:

www.cigarcomfort.com
www.cubancrafters.com

Manufacturer:

www.rockypatel.com

Hope this helps.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Added info from taltos. Thanks for the additions, can't believe I missed Rocky!

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.arnoldstobacco.com
www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com/store
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.fumeeworld.com
www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com 
www.taboocigars.com 
www.abccigars.com
www.ljperetti.com
www.mrbundles.com
www.rockyscigars.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites:*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings:*

www.club.cigarprice.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.pricegrabber.com
www.pronto.com
www.cigars.iioiooioo.com

*Magazine, Information and Review Sites:*

www.top25cigar.com
www.cigaraficionado.com
www.cigar-review.com
www.smokemag.com
www.cigar-magazine.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigarenvy.com
www.cigaradvisor.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.cigarblog101.com
www.cigarintel.com
www.cigarjack.net
www.cigarfan.wordpress.com
www.stogiefresh.com

*Accessories:*

www.cigarmony.com
www.heartfeltindustries.com
www.cigarsolutions.com
www.cigarcomfort.com
www.cubancrafters.com

*Humidors: (First two I highly recommend)*

www.aristocrathumidors.com
www.cheaphumidors.com
www.humidor-guide.com
www.cigarhumidors-online.com
www.humidorvault.com
www.cigarhumidorstore.com
www.humidorswholesaler.com

*Manufacturers:*

www.davidoff.com
www.caocigars.com
www.avo.com
www.ghcigars.com
www.olivacigar.com
www.torano.com
www.illusionecigars.com
www.cigarsofbrazil.com
www.padillacigars.com
www.laflordominicana.com
www.gurkhacigars.com
www.padron.com
www.felipegregorio.com
www.santaclarapuros.com
www.shop.blackpearlcigars.com
www.natsherman.com
www.drewestate.com
www.bucanerocigars.com 
www.rockypatel.com

<O*800 Numbers for Retailers, Distributors & Manufacturers*

www.cigargroup.com/cigar800.htm

*Manufacturer and Distributor List*

www.cigargroup.com/weblist/man.htm


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Famous also has a cigar auction.


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Ive had a great online experience with:

http://www.thecigarhumidor.com

very competitive pricing as well. thanks ron! :tu


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

glking said:


> Famous also has a cigar auction.


Yes, that is www.cigarauctioneer.com.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Added thecigarhumidor.com, thanks houdini!

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.arnoldstobacco.com
www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com/store
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.fumeeworld.com
www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com 
www.taboocigars.com 
www.abccigars.com
www.ljperetti.com
www.mrbundles.com
www.rockyscigars.com
www.thecigarhumidor.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites:*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings:*

www.club.cigarprice.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.pricegrabber.com
www.pronto.com
www.cigars.iioiooioo.com

*Magazine, Information and Review Sites:*

www.top25cigar.com
www.cigaraficionado.com
www.cigar-review.com
www.smokemag.com
www.cigar-magazine.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigarenvy.com
www.cigaradvisor.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.cigarblog101.com
www.cigarintel.com
www.cigarjack.net
www.cigarfan.wordpress.com
www.stogiefresh.com

*Accessories:*

www.cigarmony.com
www.heartfeltindustries.com
www.cigarsolutions.com
www.cigarcomfort.com
www.cubancrafters.com

*Humidors: (First two I highly recommend)*

www.aristocrathumidors.com
www.cheaphumidors.com
www.humidor-guide.com
www.cigarhumidors-online.com
www.humidorvault.com
www.cigarhumidorstore.com
www.humidorswholesaler.com

*Manufacturers:*

www.davidoff.com
www.caocigars.com
www.avo.com
www.ghcigars.com
www.olivacigar.com
www.torano.com
www.illusionecigars.com
www.cigarsofbrazil.com
www.padillacigars.com
www.laflordominicana.com
www.gurkhacigars.com
www.padron.com
www.felipegregorio.com
www.santaclarapuros.com
www.shop.blackpearlcigars.com
www.natsherman.com
www.drewestate.com
www.bucanerocigars.com 
www.rockypatel.com

<O*800 Numbers for Retailers, Distributors & Manufacturers*

www.cigargroup.com/cigar800.htm

*Manufacturer and Distributor List*

www.cigargroup.com/weblist/man.htm


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Added more informational sites.

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.arnoldstobacco.com
www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com/store
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.fumeeworld.com
www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com 
www.taboocigars.com 
www.abccigars.com
www.ljperetti.com
www.mrbundles.com
www.rockyscigars.com
www.thecigarhumidor.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites:*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings:*

www.club.cigarprice.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.pricegrabber.com
www.pronto.com
www.cigars.iioiooioo.com

*Magazine, Information and Review Sites:*

www.top25cigar.com
www.cigaraficionado.com
www.cigar-review.com
www.smokemag.com
www.cigar-magazine.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigarenvy.com
www.cigaradvisor.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.cigarblog101.com
www.cigarintel.com
www.cigarjack.net
www.cigarfan.wordpress.com
www.stogiefresh.com
www.cigarblogger.com
www.cigardiary.com
www.cigarinspector.com
www.cigarpass.com
www.cigarsmokers.com
www.cigartrends.com
www.cigarutopia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigars-review.org
www.holy-smoke.com
www.leafytimes.com
www.selectcigars.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.stogiecast.com

*Accessories:*

www.cigarmony.com
www.heartfeltindustries.com
www.cigarsolutions.com
www.cigarcomfort.com
www.cubancrafters.com

*Humidors: (First two I highly recommend)*

www.aristocrathumidors.com
www.cheaphumidors.com
www.humidor-guide.com
www.cigarhumidors-online.com
www.humidorvault.com
www.cigarhumidorstore.com
www.humidorswholesaler.com

*Manufacturers:*

www.davidoff.com
www.caocigars.com
www.avo.com
www.ghcigars.com
www.olivacigar.com
www.torano.com
www.illusionecigars.com
www.cigarsofbrazil.com
www.padillacigars.com
www.laflordominicana.com
www.gurkhacigars.com
www.padron.com
www.felipegregorio.com
www.santaclarapuros.com
www.shop.blackpearlcigars.com
www.natsherman.com
www.drewestate.com
www.bucanerocigars.com 
www.rockypatel.com

<O*800 Numbers for Retailers, Distributors & Manufacturers*

www.cigargroup.com/cigar800.htm

*Manufacturer and Distributor List*

www.cigargroup.com/weblist/man.htm


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

This comprehensive list should be a sticky!


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Maybe a sticky in the "For sale or profit" forum.
How about http://www.cheapercigars.com.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Added cheapercigars.com, thanks duhman!

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.arnoldstobacco.com
www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com/store
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.fumeeworld.com
www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com 
www.taboocigars.com 
www.abccigars.com
www.ljperetti.com
www.mrbundles.com
www.rockyscigars.com
www.thecigarhumidor.com
www.cheapercigars.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites:*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings:*

www.club.cigarprice.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.pricegrabber.com
www.pronto.com
www.cigars.iioiooioo.com

*Magazine, Information and Review Sites:*

www.top25cigar.com
www.cigaraficionado.com
www.cigar-review.com
www.smokemag.com
www.cigar-magazine.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigarenvy.com
www.cigaradvisor.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.cigarblog101.com
www.cigarintel.com
www.cigarjack.net
www.cigarfan.wordpress.com
www.stogiefresh.com
www.cigarblogger.com
www.cigardiary.com
www.cigarinspector.com
www.cigarpass.com
www.cigarsmokers.com
www.cigartrends.com
www.cigarutopia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigars-review.org
www.holy-smoke.com
www.leafytimes.com
www.selectcigars.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.stogiecast.com

*Accessories:*

www.cigarmony.com
www.heartfeltindustries.com
www.cigarsolutions.com
www.cigarcomfort.com
www.cubancrafters.com

*Humidors: (First two I highly recommend)*

www.aristocrathumidors.com
www.cheaphumidors.com
www.humidor-guide.com
www.cigarhumidors-online.com
www.humidorvault.com
www.cigarhumidorstore.com
www.humidorswholesaler.com

*Manufacturers:*

www.davidoff.com
www.caocigars.com
www.avo.com
www.ghcigars.com
www.olivacigar.com
www.torano.com
www.illusionecigars.com
www.cigarsofbrazil.com
www.padillacigars.com
www.laflordominicana.com
www.gurkhacigars.com
www.padron.com
www.felipegregorio.com
www.santaclarapuros.com
www.shop.blackpearlcigars.com
www.natsherman.com
www.drewestate.com
www.bucanerocigars.com 
www.rockypatel.com

<O*800 Numbers for Retailers, Distributors & Manufacturers*

www.cigargroup.com/cigar800.htm

*Manufacturer and Distributor List*

www.cigargroup.com/weblist/man.htm


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> Excellent Info! I'm new at buying cigars online and didn't know about some of the sources you listed. I've also found cigarbid to be a good source if you do your research well and use autobid to set the upper limit.


New myself at buying online. Keep it in the local B&M good guys they are. Love newhavanacigars.com though!!! But thanks for the thread!!!


----------



## tbarber12 (Mar 25, 2006)

ca21455 said:


> Or at least how I do it.
> 
> First there is a little set up to be accomplished.
> 
> ...


Awesome post! Lots of good info and right to the point! Thanks for the help, will certainly use this when buying online.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

My new favorite vendor CigarsDirect.com! I received an e-mail from them yesterday for 10% off and free shipping on Ashton VSGs! Not only were the prices good, they had almost the whole line in stock.

Ordered a box of Corona Gordas. Can't wait! 

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.arnoldstobacco.com
www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.CigarsDirect.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com/store
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.fumeeworld.com
www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com 
www.taboocigars.com 
www.abccigars.com
www.ljperetti.com
www.mrbundles.com
www.rockyscigars.com
www.thecigarhumidor.com
www.cheapercigars.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites:*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings:*

www.club.cigarprice.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.pricegrabber.com
www.pronto.com
www.cigars.iioiooioo.com

*Magazine, Information and Review Sites:*

www.top25cigar.com
www.cigaraficionado.com
www.cigar-review.com
www.smokemag.com
www.cigar-magazine.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigarenvy.com
www.cigaradvisor.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.cigarblog101.com
www.cigarintel.com
www.cigarjack.net
www.cigarfan.wordpress.com
www.stogiefresh.com
www.cigarblogger.com
www.cigardiary.com
www.cigarinspector.com
www.cigarpass.com
www.cigarsmokers.com
www.cigartrends.com
www.cigarutopia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigars-review.org
www.holy-smoke.com
www.leafytimes.com
www.selectcigars.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.stogiecast.com

*Accessories:*

www.cigarmony.com
www.heartfeltindustries.com
www.cigarsolutions.com
www.cigarcomfort.com
www.cubancrafters.com

*Humidors: (First two I highly recommend)*

www.aristocrathumidors.com
www.cheaphumidors.com
www.humidor-guide.com
www.cigarhumidors-online.com
www.humidorvault.com
www.cigarhumidorstore.com
www.humidorswholesaler.com

*Manufacturers:*

www.davidoff.com
www.caocigars.com
www.avo.com
www.ghcigars.com
www.olivacigar.com
www.torano.com
www.illusionecigars.com
www.cigarsofbrazil.com
www.padillacigars.com
www.laflordominicana.com
www.gurkhacigars.com
www.padron.com
www.felipegregorio.com
www.santaclarapuros.com
www.shop.blackpearlcigars.com
www.natsherman.com
www.drewestate.com
www.bucanerocigars.com 
www.rockypatel.com

<O*800 Numbers for Retailers, Distributors & Manufacturers*

www.cigargroup.com/cigar800.htm

*Manufacturer and Distributor List*

www.cigargroup.com/weblist/man.htm[/quote]


----------



## mcigarster (Sep 1, 2007)

http://www.cigarsetc.com


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Updated list, thanks mcigarster!

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.arnoldstobacco.com
www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.CigarsDirect.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com/store
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.fumeeworld.com
www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com 
www.taboocigars.com 
www.abccigars.com
www.ljperetti.com
www.mrbundles.com
www.rockyscigars.com
www.thecigarhumidor.com
www.cheapercigars.com
www.cigarsetc.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites:*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings:*

www.club.cigarprice.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.pricegrabber.com
www.pronto.com
www.cigars.iioiooioo.com

*Magazine, Information and Review Sites:*

www.top25cigar.com
www.cigaraficionado.com
www.cigar-review.com
www.smokemag.com
www.cigar-magazine.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigarenvy.com
www.cigaradvisor.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.cigarblog101.com
www.cigarintel.com
www.cigarjack.net
www.cigarfan.wordpress.com
www.stogiefresh.com
www.cigarblogger.com
www.cigardiary.com
www.cigarinspector.com
www.cigarpass.com
www.cigarsmokers.com
www.cigartrends.com
www.cigarutopia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigars-review.org
www.holy-smoke.com
www.leafytimes.com
www.selectcigars.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.stogiecast.com

*Accessories:*

www.cigarmony.com
www.heartfeltindustries.com
www.cigarsolutions.com
www.cigarcomfort.com
www.cubancrafters.com

*Humidors: (First two I highly recommend)*

www.aristocrathumidors.com
www.cheaphumidors.com
www.humidor-guide.com
www.cigarhumidors-online.com
www.humidorvault.com
www.cigarhumidorstore.com
www.humidorswholesaler.com

*Manufacturers:*

www.davidoff.com
www.caocigars.com
www.avo.com
www.ghcigars.com
www.olivacigar.com
www.torano.com
www.illusionecigars.com
www.cigarsofbrazil.com
www.padillacigars.com
www.laflordominicana.com
www.gurkhacigars.com
www.padron.com
www.felipegregorio.com
www.santaclarapuros.com
www.shop.blackpearlcigars.com
www.natsherman.com
www.drewestate.com
www.bucanerocigars.com 
www.rockypatel.com

*800 Numbers for Retailers, Distributors & Manufacturers*

www.cigargroup.com/cigar800.htm

*Manufacturer and Distributor List*

www.cigargroup.com/weblist/man.htm[/quote][/quote]


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Recently had a great experience with http://cigar-ettecity.com/

Awesome prices and great service....I was bombed as well!


----------



## smellyfeet (Dec 11, 2005)

Just curious if anyone has ordered from ****************.com*, lookiing for some feedback on how their transaction went ie. good or bad, slow or fast, customer service quality, product quality, etc. Peace.:cb


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I have dealt with them several times as has my brother in law. Neither of us has ever had any complaint about price, quality or customer service.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

smellyfeet said:


> Just curious if anyone has ordered from ****************.com*, lookiing for some feedback on how their transaction went ie. good or bad, slow or fast, customer service quality, product quality, etc. Peace.:cb


I have purchased from them several times. They usually have very good prices. Service is very good.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Updated list, thanks houdini!

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.arnoldstobacco.com
www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.CigarsDirect.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com/store
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.fumeeworld.com
www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com 
www.taboocigars.com 
www.abccigars.com
www.ljperetti.com
www.mrbundles.com
www.rockyscigars.com
www.thecigarhumidor.com
www.cheapercigars.com
www.cigarsetc.com 
www.cigar-ettecity.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites:*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings:*

www.club.cigarprice.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.pricegrabber.com
www.pronto.com
www.cigars.iioiooioo.com

*Magazine, Information and Review Sites:*

www.top25cigar.com
www.cigaraficionado.com
www.cigar-review.com
www.smokemag.com
www.cigar-magazine.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigarenvy.com
www.cigaradvisor.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.cigarblog101.com
www.cigarintel.com
www.cigarjack.net
www.cigarfan.wordpress.com
www.stogiefresh.com
www.cigarblogger.com
www.cigardiary.com
www.cigarinspector.com
www.cigarpass.com
www.cigarsmokers.com
www.cigartrends.com
www.cigarutopia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigars-review.org
www.holy-smoke.com
www.leafytimes.com
www.selectcigars.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.stogiecast.com

*Accessories:*

www.cigarmony.com
www.heartfeltindustries.com
www.cigarsolutions.com
www.cigarcomfort.com
www.cubancrafters.com

*Humidors: (First two I highly recommend)*

www.aristocrathumidors.com
www.cheaphumidors.com
www.humidor-guide.com
www.cigarhumidors-online.com
www.humidorvault.com
www.cigarhumidorstore.com
www.humidorswholesaler.com

*Manufacturers:*

www.davidoff.com
www.caocigars.com
www.avo.com
www.ghcigars.com
www.olivacigar.com
www.torano.com
www.illusionecigars.com
www.cigarsofbrazil.com
www.padillacigars.com
www.laflordominicana.com
www.gurkhacigars.com
www.padron.com
www.felipegregorio.com
www.santaclarapuros.com
www.shop.blackpearlcigars.com
www.natsherman.com
www.drewestate.com
www.bucanerocigars.com 
www.rockypatel.com

*800 Numbers for Retailers, Distributors & Manufacturers*

www.cigargroup.com/cigar800.htm

*Manufacturer and Distributor List*

www.cigargroup.com/weblist/man.htm


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

It has been a few days since this was last updated so I thought that I would add another recommendation to the list. Acting upon the advice of a member of Herfer's Paradise who I trust completely, I used www.cigarplace.bizfor an online order. I got a great deal on what I wanted (Gran Habano #5 Roths) when I ordered, buy a box and get 10 free. I ordered 2 boxes and they sent me my 20 free in a sealed box rather than in baggies as other dealers do. Their prices seem to be competetive on most items and their inventory also appears to be real time. I have no connection to them other than being a happy customer.:tu


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

taltos said:


> It has been a few days since this was last updated so I thought that I would add another recommendation to the list. Acting upon the advice of a member of Herfer's Paradise who I trust completely, I used www.cigarplace.bizfor an online order. I got a great deal on what I wanted (Gran Habano #5 Roths) when I ordered, buy a box and get 10 free. I ordered 2 boxes and they sent me my 20 free in a sealed box rather than in baggies as other dealers do. Their prices seem to be competetive on most items and their inventory also appears to be real time. I have no connection to them other than being a happy customer.:tu


And don't forget their Free Stuff Fridays, 1st Monday Free Shipping, & other nice bonuses!:tu I ordered a box of the Gran Habano #3 Churchills, got my free 10-pack AND a free 4-pack of Graycliff Crystal PG's!
(no affiliation, just a happy customer).


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

I have a tinder box local to me, and there local prices are nnnoottt cheap. They do have the biggest selection local though


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

I think htttp://www.lilbrown.com needs to be added to the list. They have solid regular pricing and great deals from time to time. They also carry some botique brands not regularly available elsewhere. They made cigarcyclopedias top ten list and all of my (many) orders with them have been executed flawlessly.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Some new additions from oldforge and taltos. Thanks!

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.arnoldstobacco.com
www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.CigarsDirect.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com/store
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.fumeeworld.com
www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com 
www.taboocigars.com 
www.abccigars.com
www.ljperetti.com
www.mrbundles.com
www.rockyscigars.com
www.thecigarhumidor.com
www.cheapercigars.com
www.cigarsetc.com 
www.cigar-ettecity.com
www.lilbrown.com
www.cigarplace.biz

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites:*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings:*

www.club.cigarprice.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.pricegrabber.com
www.pronto.com
www.cigars.iioiooioo.com

*Magazine, Information and Review Sites:*

www.top25cigar.com
www.cigaraficionado.com
www.cigar-review.com
www.smokemag.com
www.cigar-magazine.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigarenvy.com
www.cigaradvisor.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.cigarblog101.com
www.cigarintel.com
www.cigarjack.net
www.cigarfan.wordpress.com
www.stogiefresh.com
www.cigarblogger.com
www.cigardiary.com
www.cigarinspector.com
www.cigarpass.com
www.cigarsmokers.com
www.cigartrends.com
www.cigarutopia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigars-review.org
www.holy-smoke.com
www.leafytimes.com
www.selectcigars.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.stogiecast.com

*Accessories:*

www.cigarmony.com
www.heartfeltindustries.com
www.cigarsolutions.com
www.cigarcomfort.com
www.cubancrafters.com

*Humidors: (First two I highly recommend)*

www.aristocrathumidors.com
www.cheaphumidors.com
www.humidor-guide.com
www.cigarhumidors-online.com
www.humidorvault.com
www.cigarhumidorstore.com
www.humidorswholesaler.com

*Manufacturers:*

www.davidoff.com
www.caocigars.com
www.avo.com
www.ghcigars.com
www.olivacigar.com
www.torano.com
www.illusionecigars.com
www.cigarsofbrazil.com
www.padillacigars.com
www.laflordominicana.com
www.gurkhacigars.com
www.padron.com
www.felipegregorio.com
www.santaclarapuros.com
www.shop.blackpearlcigars.com
www.natsherman.com
www.drewestate.com
www.bucanerocigars.com 
www.rockypatel.com

*800 Numbers for Retailers, Distributors & Manufacturers*

www.cigargroup.com/cigar800.htm

*Manufacturer and Distributor List*

www.cigargroup.com/weblist/man.htmhttp://www.cigargroup.com/weblist/man.htmhttp://www.cigargroup.com/weblist/man.htmhttp://www.cigargroup.com/weblist/man.htmhttp://www.cigargroup.com/weblist/man.htm


----------



## bigliver (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't know if this thread is still going. I have ordered from TexCigars.com and have no complaints. Their customer service was, for me at least, top notch. Prices were pretty low too.

Also, I am curious if anyone has dealt with silocigars.com. I ran across them while doing a search, trying to find some Tatuajes to try.

Thanks for the list. Newbies like me are itching to get our hands on a variety of smokes. Now we have a vairety of places to look, shop, and not get ripped off...jason


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

bigliver said:


> I don't know if this thread is still going. I have ordered from TexCigars.com and have no complaints. Their customer service was, for me at least, top notch. Prices were pretty low too.
> 
> Also, I am curious if anyone has dealt with silocigars.com. I ran across them while doing a search, trying to find some Tatuajes to try.
> 
> Thanks for the list. Newbies like me are itching to get our hands on a variety of smokes. Now we have a variety of places to look, shop, and not get ripped off...jason


Yes, I still update the thread when I find new vendors or information. I have not used silocigars. I looked at their website and found the selection of cigars to be small and prices were high. Thanks for the new vendors, I will add them to the list.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

New additions from bigliver. Thanks!

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.arnoldstobacco.com
www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.CigarsDirect.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.fumeeworld.com
www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com 
www.taboocigars.com 
www.abccigars.com
www.ljperetti.com
www.mrbundles.com
www.rockyscigars.com
www.thecigarhumidor.com
www.cheapercigars.com
www.cigarsetc.com 
www.cigar-ettecity.com
www.lilbrown.com
www.cigarplace.biz
www.TexCigars.com
www.silocigars.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites:*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings:*

www.club.cigarprice.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.pricegrabber.com
www.pronto.com
www.cigars.iioiooioo.com

*Magazine, Information and Review Sites:*

www.top25cigar.com
www.cigaraficionado.com
www.cigar-review.com
www.smokemag.com
www.cigar-magazine.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigarenvy.com
www.cigaradvisor.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.cigarblog101.com
www.cigarintel.com
www.cigarjack.net
www.cigarfan.wordpress.com
www.stogiefresh.com
www.cigarblogger.com
www.cigardiary.com
www.cigarinspector.com
www.cigarpass.com
www.cigarsmokers.com
www.cigartrends.com
www.cigarutopia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigars-review.org
www.holy-smoke.com
www.leafytimes.com
www.selectcigars.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.stogiecast.com

*Accessories:*

www.cigarmony.com
www.heartfeltindustries.com
www.cigarsolutions.com
www.cigarcomfort.com
www.cubancrafters.com

*Humidors: (First two I highly recommend)*

www.aristocrathumidors.com
www.cheaphumidors.com
www.humidor-guide.com
www.cigarhumidors-online.com
www.humidorvault.com
www.cigarhumidorstore.com
www.humidorswholesaler.com

*Manufacturers:*

www.davidoff.com
www.caocigars.com
www.avo.com
www.ghcigars.com
www.olivacigar.com
www.torano.com
www.illusionecigars.com
www.cigarsofbrazil.com
www.padillacigars.com
www.laflordominicana.com
www.gurkhacigars.com
www.padron.com
www.felipegregorio.com
www.santaclarapuros.com
www.shop.blackpearlcigars.com
www.natsherman.com
www.drewestate.com
www.bucanerocigars.com 
www.rockypatel.com

*800 Numbers for Retailers, Distributors & Manufacturers*

www.cigargroup.com/cigar800.htm

*Manufacturer and Distributor List*

www.cigargroup.com/weblist/man.htm


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

For information purposes here are the percentages of my purchases over the past year at different vendors. I always comparison shop, so you can see overall where I found the best prices.

Cigars Direct 2%
Lil’ Brown 2%
Tinder Box 2%
Atlantic 4%
Cigar.com 4%
Corona Cigar 4%
Mikes 6%
Best Cigar 12%
JR 12%
Famous 16%
CI 34%


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

For information purposes here are the percentages of my purchases over the past year at different vendors. I always comparison shop, or wait for what I am looking for to go on special. You can see overall where I found the best prices.

Cigars Direct - 2%
Lil’ Brown - 2%
Tinder Box - 2%
Atlantic - 4%
Cigar.com - 4%
Corona Cigar - 4%
Mikes - 6%
Best Cigar - 12%
JR - 12%
Famous - 16%
CI - 34%

Hope this helps some.


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

I have to say a huge thanks to all of you who posted this informative info. It has helped me slip...scratch that roll down that giant slope. :r


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

ca21455 said:


> For information purposes here are the percentages of my purchases over the past year at different vendors. I always comparison shop, or wait for what I am looking for to go on special. You can see overall where I found the best prices.
> 
> Hope this helps some.


I was comparing your list to mine and the only vendor on my list that is not on yours is http://www.fullerspullers.us. They stock some great boutique brands and from time to time have great specials. They ship their five packs with water pillows and excellent condition.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

New addition from oldforge. Thanks!

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.arnoldstobacco.com
www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.CigarsDirect.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.fumeeworld.com
www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com 
www.taboocigars.com 
www.abccigars.com
www.ljperetti.com
www.mrbundles.com
www.rockyscigars.com
www.thecigarhumidor.com
www.cheapercigars.com
www.cigarsetc.com 
www.cigar-ettecity.com
www.lilbrown.com
www.cigarplace.biz
www.TexCigars.com
www.silocigars.com
www.fullerspullers.us.

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites:*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings:*

www.club.cigarprice.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.pricegrabber.com
www.pronto.com
www.cigars.iioiooioo.com

*Magazine, Information and Review Sites:*

www.top25cigar.com
www.cigaraficionado.com
www.cigar-review.com
www.smokemag.com
www.cigar-magazine.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigarenvy.com
www.cigaradvisor.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.cigarblog101.com
www.cigarintel.com
www.cigarjack.net
www.cigarfan.wordpress.com
www.stogiefresh.com
www.cigarblogger.com
www.cigardiary.com
www.cigarinspector.com
www.cigarpass.com
www.cigarsmokers.com
www.cigartrends.com
www.cigarutopia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigars-review.org
www.holy-smoke.com
www.leafytimes.com
www.selectcigars.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.stogiecast.com

*Accessories:*

www.cigarmony.com
www.heartfeltindustries.com
www.cigarsolutions.com
www.cigarcomfort.com
www.cubancrafters.com

*Humidors: (First two I highly recommend)*

www.aristocrathumidors.com
www.cheaphumidors.com
www.humidor-guide.com
www.cigarhumidors-online.com
www.humidorvault.com
www.cigarhumidorstore.com
www.humidorswholesaler.com

*Manufacturers:*

www.davidoff.com
www.caocigars.com
www.avo.com
www.ghcigars.com
www.olivacigar.com
www.torano.com
www.illusionecigars.com
www.cigarsofbrazil.com
www.padillacigars.com
www.laflordominicana.com
www.gurkhacigars.com
www.padron.com
www.felipegregorio.com
www.santaclarapuros.com
www.shop.blackpearlcigars.com
www.natsherman.com
www.drewestate.com
www.bucanerocigars.com 
www.rockypatel.com

*800 Numbers for Retailers, Distributors & Manufacturers*

www.cigargroup.com/cigar800.htm

*Manufacturer and Distributor List*

www.cigargroup.com/weblist/man.htm[/quote]


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Moved lilbrown and taboocigars up to my list since I have recently used both and found them to provide excellent service!

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.arnoldstobacco.com
www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.CigarsDirect.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com
www.taboocigars.com
www.lilbrown.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.fumeeworld.com
www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com 
www.abccigars.com
www.ljperetti.com
www.mrbundles.com
www.rockyscigars.com
www.thecigarhumidor.com
www.cheapercigars.com
www.cigarsetc.com 
www.cigar-ettecity.com
www.cigarplace.biz
www.TexCigars.com
www.silocigars.com
www.fullerspullers.us.

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites:*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings:*

www.club.cigarprice.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.pricegrabber.com
www.pronto.com
www.cigars.iioiooioo.com

*Magazine, Information and Review Sites:*

www.top25cigar.com
www.cigaraficionado.com
www.cigar-review.com
www.smokemag.com
www.cigar-magazine.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigarenvy.com
www.cigaradvisor.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.cigarblog101.com
www.cigarintel.com
www.cigarjack.net
www.cigarfan.wordpress.com
www.stogiefresh.com
www.cigarblogger.com
www.cigardiary.com
www.cigarinspector.com
www.cigarpass.com
www.cigarsmokers.com
www.cigartrends.com
www.cigarutopia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigars-review.org
www.holy-smoke.com
www.leafytimes.com
www.selectcigars.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.stogiecast.com

*Accessories:*

www.cigarmony.com
www.heartfeltindustries.com
www.cigarsolutions.com
www.cigarcomfort.com
www.cubancrafters.com

*Humidors: (First two I highly recommend)*

www.aristocrathumidors.com
www.cheaphumidors.com
www.humidor-guide.com
www.cigarhumidors-online.com
www.humidorvault.com
www.cigarhumidorstore.com
www.humidorswholesaler.com

*Manufacturers:*

www.davidoff.com
www.caocigars.com
www.avo.com
www.ghcigars.com
www.olivacigar.com
www.torano.com
www.illusionecigars.com
www.cigarsofbrazil.com
www.padillacigars.com
www.laflordominicana.com
www.gurkhacigars.com
www.padron.com
www.felipegregorio.com
www.santaclarapuros.com
www.shop.blackpearlcigars.com
www.natsherman.com
www.drewestate.com
www.bucanerocigars.com 
www.rockypatel.com

*800 Numbers for Retailers, Distributors & Manufacturers*

www.cigargroup.com/cigar800.htm

*Manufacturer and Distributor List*

www.cigargroup.com/weblist/man.htm[/quote][/quote]


----------



## riversidestogie (Sep 18, 2007)

Here are 2 sites that I have used and have excellent customer service.

www.cigarking.com
www.phatash.com


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Some new additions thanks to riversidestogie:

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.arnoldstobacco.com
www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.CigarsDirect.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com
www.taboocigars.com
www.lilbrown.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.fumeeworld.com
www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com 
www.abccigars.com
www.ljperetti.com
www.mrbundles.com
www.rockyscigars.com
www.thecigarhumidor.com
www.cheapercigars.com
www.cigarsetc.com 
www.cigar-ettecity.com
www.cigarplace.biz
www.TexCigars.com
www.silocigars.com
www.fullerspullers.us.
www.cigarking.com
www.phatash.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites:*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings:*

www.club.cigarprice.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.pricegrabber.com
www.pronto.com
www.cigars.iioiooioo.com

*Magazine, Information and Review Sites:*

www.top25cigar.com
www.cigaraficionado.com
www.cigar-review.com
www.smokemag.com
www.cigar-magazine.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigarenvy.com
www.cigaradvisor.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.cigarblog101.com
www.cigarintel.com
www.cigarjack.net
www.cigarfan.wordpress.com
www.stogiefresh.com
www.cigarblogger.com
www.cigardiary.com
www.cigarinspector.com
www.cigarpass.com
www.cigarsmokers.com
www.cigartrends.com
www.cigarutopia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigars-review.org
www.holy-smoke.com
www.leafytimes.com
www.selectcigars.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.stogiecast.com

*Accessories:*

www.cigarmony.com
www.heartfeltindustries.com
www.cigarsolutions.com
www.cigarcomfort.com
www.cubancrafters.com

*Humidors: (First two I highly recommend)*

www.aristocrathumidors.com
www.cheaphumidors.com
www.humidor-guide.com
www.cigarhumidors-online.com
www.humidorvault.com
www.cigarhumidorstore.com
www.humidorswholesaler.com

*Manufacturers:*

www.davidoff.com
www.caocigars.com
www.avo.com
www.ghcigars.com
www.olivacigar.com
www.torano.com
www.illusionecigars.com
www.cigarsofbrazil.com
www.padillacigars.com
www.laflordominicana.com
www.gurkhacigars.com
www.padron.com
www.felipegregorio.com
www.santaclarapuros.com
www.shop.blackpearlcigars.com
www.natsherman.com
www.drewestate.com
www.bucanerocigars.com 
www.rockypatel.com

*800 Numbers for Retailers, Distributors & Manufacturers*

www.cigargroup.com/cigar800.htm

*Manufacturer and Distributor List*

www.cigargroup.com/weblist/man.htmhttp://www.cigargroup.com/weblist/man.htmhttp://www.cigargroup.com/weblist/man.htm


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Holly crap! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Add Cigars.com as well to that list. There are other sites that have great pricing but you need to know what cigars you want before shopping around. Each online store specializes a few brands and their pricing. For instance, to get great pricing on Fuente https://tampasweetheart.com is a good site. TampaHumidor.com is also a great site if you want to try out singles and their free shipping is a great enticement. I have a list of cigars that I usually purchase with a corresponding website that I have researched for best pricing. I usually will recheck pricing to ensure that nothing has changed.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

New additions from Cigary, thanks!

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

www.arnoldstobacco.com
www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.CigarsDirect.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com
www.taboocigars.com
www.lilbrown.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.fumeeworld.com
www.cigarexpress.com
www.tampahumidor.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com 
www.abccigars.com
www.ljperetti.com
www.mrbundles.com
www.rockyscigars.com
www.thecigarhumidor.com
www.cheapercigars.com
www.cigarsetc.com 
www.cigar-ettecity.com
www.cigarplace.biz
www.TexCigars.com
www.silocigars.com
www.fullerspullers.us.
www.cigarking.com
www.phatash.com 
www.tampasweetheart.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites:*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings:*

www.club.cigarprice.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.pricegrabber.com
www.pronto.com
www.cigars.iioiooioo.com

*Magazine, Information and Review Sites:*

www.top25cigar.com
www.cigaraficionado.com
www.cigar-review.com
www.smokemag.com
www.cigar-magazine.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigarenvy.com
www.cigaradvisor.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.cigarblog101.com
www.cigarintel.com
www.cigarjack.net
www.cigarfan.wordpress.com
www.stogiefresh.com
www.cigarblogger.com
www.cigardiary.com
www.cigarinspector.com
www.cigarpass.com
www.cigarsmokers.com
www.cigartrends.com
www.cigarutopia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigars-review.org
www.holy-smoke.com
www.leafytimes.com
www.selectcigars.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.stogiecast.com
www.cigars.com

*Accessories:*

www.cigarmony.com
www.heartfeltindustries.com
www.cigarsolutions.com
www.cigarcomfort.com
www.cubancrafters.com

*Humidors: (First two I highly recommend)*

www.aristocrathumidors.com
www.cheaphumidors.com
www.humidor-guide.com
www.cigarhumidors-online.com
www.humidorvault.com
www.cigarhumidorstore.com
www.humidorswholesaler.com

*Manufacturers:*

www.davidoff.com
www.caocigars.com
www.avo.com
www.ghcigars.com
www.olivacigar.com
www.torano.com
www.illusionecigars.com
www.cigarsofbrazil.com
www.padillacigars.com
www.laflordominicana.com
www.gurkhacigars.com
www.padron.com
www.felipegregorio.com
www.santaclarapuros.com
www.shop.blackpearlcigars.com
www.natsherman.com
www.drewestate.com
www.bucanerocigars.com 
www.rockypatel.com

*800 Numbers for Retailers, Distributors & Manufacturers*

www.cigargroup.com/cigar800.htm

*Manufacturer and Distributor List*

www.cigargroup.com/weblist/man.htm


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Bump for noobs asking for online sources.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Lot's of great info here. I'll have to filter through to find out who ships to Canada. I already know a few.

Thanks.:ss


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

kayaker said:


> Lot's of great info here. I'll have to filter through to find out who ships to Canada. I already know a few.
> 
> Thanks.:ss


Here's a thread that discusses that topic

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74525&highlight=Canada


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Add Cigars.com as well to that list. There are other sites that have great pricing but you need to know what cigars you want before shopping around. Each online store specializes a few brands and their pricing. For instance, to get great pricing on Fuente https://tampasweetheart.com is a good site. TampaHumidor.com is also a great site if you want to try out singles and their free shipping is a great enticement. I have a list of cigars that I usually purchase with a corresponding website that I have researched for best pricing. I usually will recheck pricing to ensure that nothing has changed.


*Thanks for the tip on TampaHumidor* ! I've wanted some Padon singles, but it didn't seem right when you add shipping to 3 singles. Well I just placed my order with TH.

Cann't wait to try the Parons 

If I like them like it seems everyone else does, next time it will be a box and will check with them first


----------



## Rkyro (Sep 7, 2008)

My head is spinning, Im sure im going to be up all night looking over these sites. Thanks Guys


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

The Party Source, check there first, then look for a better price, when you can't find it, go back and order from them. :tu

www.thepartysource.com or Call Eric Brown at 866-78CIGAR for the best prices. :tu


----------



## mander153 (Sep 9, 2008)

Maybe slightly off topic (for a thread this age maybe not), but a couple of suggestions for new guys using cigarbid.com (c-bid)(probably analgous for the other bidding sites as well):

-- Price check cigars international (CI) before deciding what you'll pay. CI owns c-bid and it's amazing to watch the action junkies bid the lots above the "everyday" prices at CI.

-- Cut a BOTL a break. If you see that the lowest winning bidder is using the autobid function, don't bid unless you're willing to outbid him by at least 2 bid increments. I hate when someone creates the inevitable lose-lose situation by making a bid that won't win while making the other guy pay more.


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> The Party Source, check there first, then look for a better price, when you can't find it, go back and order from them. :tu
> 
> www.thepartysource.com or Call Eric Brown at 866-78CIGAR for the best prices. :tu


Not sure I'd agree with that.

Just ordered a box of Patagas Black Magnificos from JR Cigars for $69.95. The Party Source gets $89.95 for the same item. $20.00 difference seems substantial.

Plus shipping with JR is only $2.50 per item with a one time $1.00 fuel surcharge on your entire order.

Tough to beat! :2


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

macster said:


> Just ordered a box of Patagas Black Magnificos from JR Cigars for $69.95. The Party Source gets $89.95 for the same item. $20.00 difference seems substantial.


Did you call to see if that is the best price? If that is really the price, then yes, you found a great deal. Not sure you can find a site that beats The Party Source across the board though :tu

I called Eric just for fun and he said that General Cigar stuff will always be cheapest at JR, they make about a 5% profit on those, but they move so much of it. Sorry for being wrong on that one :tu


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for their comments and continued support of this thread.

Added The Party Source and updated the listing.

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

_While the selection of smokes on line is limited, the best vendor for service and price is Taboo. The other vendors listed here from my experience can be trusted to deliver good service._

www.arnoldstobacco.com
www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.CigarsDirect.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com
www.taboocigars.com
www.lilbrown.com
www.tampahumidor.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.fumeeworld.com
www.cigarexpress.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com 
www.abccigars.com
www.ljperetti.com
www.mrbundles.com
www.rockyscigars.com
www.thecigarhumidor.com
www.cheapercigars.com
www.cigarsetc.com 
www.cigar-ettecity.com
www.cigarplace.biz
www.TexCigars.com
www.silocigars.com
www.fullerspullers.us.
www.cigarking.com
www.phatash.com 
www.tampasweetheart.com
www.thepartysource.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites:*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings:*

_I use cigarcyclopedia as a first source to determine price. _

www.club.cigarprice.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.pricegrabber.com
www.pronto.com
www.cigars.iioiooioo.com

*Magazine, Information and Review Sites:*

_Top25cigar is an excellent source to find information on a cigar. I also like cigar inside on the cigaraficionado website. You must pay to use the service but it gives you access to their entire rating database and provides a good newsletter every two weeks with lots of cigar related news and reviews._

www.top25cigar.com
www.cigaraficionado.com
www.cigar-review.com
www.smokemag.com
www.cigar-magazine.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigarenvy.com
www.cigaradvisor.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.cigarblog101.com
www.cigarintel.com
www.cigarjack.net
www.cigarfan.wordpress.com
www.stogiefresh.com
www.cigarblogger.com
www.cigardiary.com
www.cigarinspector.com
www.cigarpass.com
www.cigarsmokers.com
www.cigartrends.com
www.cigarutopia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigars-review.org
www.holy-smoke.com
www.leafytimes.com
www.selectcigars.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.stogiecast.com
www.cigars.com

*Accessories:*

_Heartfeltindustries and cigarmony are excellent vendors that provide great service._

www.cigarmony.com
www.heartfeltindustries.com
www.cigarsolutions.com
www.cigarcomfort.com
www.cubancrafters.com

*Humidors: (First two I highly recommend)*

_Purchased my cabinet from cheaphumidors, excellent service and good pricing. Aristocrathumidors is by far the place to go for quality humidors. If I was not building a walk-in my next cabinet would be a Aristocrat._

www.aristocrathumidors.com
www.cheaphumidors.com
www.humidor-guide.com
www.cigarhumidors-online.com
www.humidorvault.com
www.cigarhumidorstore.com
www.humidorswholesaler.com

*Manufacturers:*

www.davidoff.com
www.caocigars.com
www.avo.com
www.ghcigars.com
www.olivacigar.com
www.torano.com
www.illusionecigars.com
www.cigarsofbrazil.com
www.padillacigars.com
www.laflordominicana.com
www.gurkhacigars.com
www.padron.com
www.felipegregorio.com
www.santaclarapuros.com
www.shop.blackpearlcigars.com
www.natsherman.com
www.drewestate.com
www.bucanerocigars.com 
www.rockypatel.com

*800 Numbers for Retailers, Distributors & Manufacturers*

www.cigargroup.com/cigar800.htm

*Manufacturer and Distributor List*

www.cigargroup.com/weblist/man.htm[/quote]


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

Two more names for the list. Both are CS members and participate from time to time.

Leaf and Ale

http://www.leafandale.com/

I have purchased cigars several times from them. Excellent prices. Outstanding customer service. Always ship cigars with some type of humidification. CS name leafandale.

Southside Cigar

http://www.southsidecigar.com/

I have purchased accessories several times from them. Excellent prices. Outstanding customer service. He recently ran a group buy for Blazer Lighters and Palio cutters. CS name SouthsideCigar.

Both are highly recommended.:tu:tu


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Added two vendors from robofan, thanks!

*Vendors I use and recommend:*

_While the selection of smokes on line is limited, the best vendor for service and price is Taboo. The other vendors listed here from my experience can be trusted to deliver good service._

www.arnoldstobacco.com
www.atlanticcigar.com
www.***************.com
www.blackcatcigars.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.CigarsDirect.com
www.famous-smoke.com
www.showmeyourash.com
www.holts.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.mikescigars.com
www.tinderbox.com
www.tntcigar.com
www.coronacigar.com
www.cigar.com
www.taboocigars.com
www.lilbrown.com
www.tampahumidor.com

*Posted suggestions:*

www.fumeeworld.com
www.cigarexpress.com
www.newhavanacigars.com
www.cigartycoon.com
www.neptunecigar.com
www.seriouscigars.com 
www.abccigars.com
www.ljperetti.com
www.mrbundles.com
www.rockyscigars.com
www.thecigarhumidor.com
www.cheapercigars.com
www.cigarsetc.com 
www.cigar-ettecity.com
www.cigarplace.biz
www.TexCigars.com
www.silocigars.com
www.fullerspullers.us.
www.cigarking.com
www.phatash.com 
www.tampasweetheart.com
www.thepartysource.com
www.leafandale.com
www.southsidecigar.com

*Daily specials:*

www.cigarmonster.com
www.joecigar.com
www.todayscigar.com

*Bidding Sites:*

www.cigarbid.com
www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigar-auction
www.cigarauctioneer.com

*Price Listings:*

_I use cigarcyclopedia as a first source to determine price. _

www.club.cigarprice.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.pricegrabber.com
www.pronto.com
www.cigars.iioiooioo.com

*Magazine, Information and Review Sites:*

_Top25cigar is an excellent source to find information on a cigar. I also like cigar inside on the cigaraficionado website. You must pay to use the service but it gives you access to their entire rating database and provides a good newsletter every two weeks with lots of cigar related news and reviews._

www.top25cigar.com
www.cigaraficionado.com
www.cigar-review.com
www.smokemag.com
www.cigar-magazine.com
www.cigarcyclopedia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigarenvy.com
www.cigaradvisor.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.cigarblog101.com
www.cigarintel.com
www.cigarjack.net
www.cigarfan.wordpress.com
www.stogiefresh.com
www.cigarblogger.com
www.cigardiary.com
www.cigarinspector.com
www.cigarpass.com
www.cigarsmokers.com
www.cigartrends.com
www.cigarutopia.com
www.cigarweekly.com
www.cigars-review.org
www.holy-smoke.com
www.leafytimes.com
www.selectcigars.com
www.stogieguys.com
www.stogiecast.com
www.cigars.com

*Accessories:*

_Heartfeltindustries and cigarmony are excellent vendors that provide great service._

www.cigarmony.com
www.heartfeltindustries.com
www.cigarsolutions.com
www.cigarcomfort.com
www.cubancrafters.com

*Humidors: (First two I highly recommend)*

_Purchased my cabinet from cheaphumidors, excellent service and good pricing. Aristocrathumidors is by far the place to go for quality humidors. If I was not building a walk-in my next cabinet would be a Aristocrat._

www.aristocrathumidors.com
www.cheaphumidors.com
www.humidor-guide.com
www.cigarhumidors-online.com
www.humidorvault.com
www.cigarhumidorstore.com
www.humidorswholesaler.com

*Manufacturers:*

www.davidoff.com
www.caocigars.com
www.avo.com
www.ghcigars.com
www.olivacigar.com
www.torano.com
www.illusionecigars.com
www.cigarsofbrazil.com
www.padillacigars.com
www.laflordominicana.com
www.gurkhacigars.com
www.padron.com
www.felipegregorio.com
www.santaclarapuros.com
www.shop.blackpearlcigars.com
www.natsherman.com
www.drewestate.com
www.bucanerocigars.com 
www.rockypatel.com

*800 Numbers for Retailers, Distributors & Manufacturers*

www.cigargroup.com/cigar800.htm

*Manufacturer and Distributor List*

www.cigargroup.com/weblist/man.htm


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Awesome list! :tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## ArnaudDMR (Apr 21, 2008)

This list is waaaay too cool. Thanks a ton!!

:ss

AdMR


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

ArnaudDMR said:


> This list is waaaay too cool. Thanks a ton!!
> 
> :ss
> 
> AdMR





mrreindeer said:


> Awesome list! :tu:tu:tu:tu


Thanks guys!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Bump for inquiring reader.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

ca21455 said:


> Thanks guys!


Great list and thanks for your time in making this,,,it is now on my desktop as a "Go To" for cigars. From your very first post I pretty much do what you have prescribed,,,after doing this for a few years you will have a good knowledge of cigar prices and where to go and if you really want to take the next step,,,C Bid.


----------



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for the post very use full to me in hawaii.


----------



## beach (Nov 25, 2008)

Thread of the year nominee! :bl

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice compilation, thanks for providing this "PA". :tu


----------



## Prospector (Oct 31, 2008)

As someone brand new to the premium cigar scene and in the process of setting up my very first humidor I really appreciate the guidance and that list. There aren't many (any?) B&Ms nearby to me so web shopping is pretty much my only hope.

Thanks for compiling it - it will go right into my bookmarks listing.


----------

